# Being the tease I am....



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Here's one of the clear sprues of the test shot. J2 test shot in case you don't recognize it... Not much lighting in my room in California, so it's the best I could manage with clear parts.


----------



## Lee Staton (May 13, 2000)

I couldn't possibly look forward to a kit more than this one, Frank! Thanks for the tease!

Lee


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

*VERY COOL!*

*It appears to contain the freezing tube, back wall of the freezing tube and assorted Freezing tube area...stuff:thumbsup:*


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

That is SO neat, the lighting folk are going to go insane with this kit!

You could do a cool effect with those freeze tube wall parts, a wash of silver over the clear, put a pulsing bright LED on the underside connection point, make it GLOW baby...


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Frank,you bastard!!......................we love you!


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Thank you Frank, it looks great so far....:thumbsup: I just can't wait.:wave:


----------



## RogueJ (Oct 29, 2000)

I don't know beans about the inner workings of the model industry. Nothing about designing and development of kits, but I glad you at Moebius do. You clearly design kits with affection for the subjects and with the modeler in mind. You've singlehandedly brought our genre back to styrene. Not to minimize the work of PL/Round 2. Thanks for all your hard work and attention to detail.

Rogue


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

FUN! Can't wait to see more.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I'm feeling frustrated!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I know it's the test run and all, but I like the attention to final construction - case in point being the location of the ejector pins for the freezing walls being placed where they won't be seen and, therefore, won't take tons of time to polish off.

Given that the final version will look even better ...

I'm stoked!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Sweet!


----------



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

More Man, give me more! LOL


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

Looks great Frank, can't wait for this one!

Jim
QMx


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

gojira61 said:


> Looks great Frank, can't wait for this one!
> 
> Jim
> QMx


I wish I would have had it in SD, you could have seen in person!


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

It looks like the excitement is starting to build, and for good reason!


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

Moebius said:


> I wish I would have had it in SD, you could have seen in person!


Hey but I got to meet and talk with you in person and that was better than the kit part. :thumbsup:

Jim
QMx


----------



## Lee Staton (May 13, 2000)

Frank, are you gonna tease us one sprue at a time?! I know we come across as desperate (because we are!), but this is too tantalyzing!

Based on Dave's post in the J-2 thread explaining the number of tools and parts, this could go on awhile...

Lee


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Lee Staton said:


> Frank, are you gonna tease us one sprue at a time?! I know we come across as desperate (because we are!), but this is too tantalyzing!
> 
> Based on Dave's post in the J-2 thread explaining the number of tools and parts, this could go on awhile...
> 
> Lee


Oh yeah.... I can REALLY drag this out!


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

"May the fleas of one thousand camels infest your...oh, nevermind!"


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

Can we have more please???


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

After the heartbreak I suffered over the weekend with my PL J2 (see my thread in scifi) it was great to get a boost with that clear sprue. I love the attention given to the actual attachment points to the sprue. Great job!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

In the immortal words of Oliver, the pitiful little orphan boy... "please, sir... could I have some more?"


----------



## BlackbirdCD (Oct 31, 2003)

Not enough legs...


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

You'll all hate me now, but I had to drop off my test shot at the licensor this afternoon without getting any shots of it! I'll work on getting more soon....


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Moebius said:


> You'll all hate me now, but I had to drop off my test shot at the licensor this afternoon without getting any shots of it! I'll work on getting more soon....


We have faith or are we just following the bright light to the end of the tunnel....


----------



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

Oh, that's all right Frank........Just have them fax a copy back to you for posting. Grainy, bad lighting, it doesn't matter. LOL


----------

